# transanal hemorrhoidal dearterilzation getting paid?



## lindacoder (Jul 26, 2013)

Is anyone having any luck with Medicare paying for CPT 0249T? I have sent in the op note plus a letter that the rep recommends to no avail.  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## cynthiabrown (Jul 28, 2013)

nope ............We go with 45505  46946-51 76998-26. I t makes me mad they won't pay this.Other t-codes get paid.


----------



## EricaR (Jul 29, 2013)

I have gotten my contractor Cahaba to pay these with no issue.  I am having an issue with UHC Medicare plan paying it now even though I have sent in Medicare payment evidence. lol. Who is your contractor?


----------

